# sexy costumes cheap costume site



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

did you post a link? or did I miss it, sounds interesting


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry about that i could of sworn that i linked it in.. anyways i put it up on the original post.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

wow, you're right, if you hunt you can find some great deals on this site, nice find!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

hahaha amy winehouse...


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice find. They even have plus sizes. Do you know if you have to buy in bulk?


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, You would be surprised when you do a little research. There are some amazing deals out there. The Game is just finding them!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, do a search for "under $10". lots of good non-naughty stuff. (not that the naughty stuff isn't fantastic too......lol )


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome prices, I wonder if this is limited time sale or something? Doesnt say for sure anywhere.


----------



## CountryCutie<3 (Jul 12, 2011)

HECK! WHY BUY SOMETHING!? lol I am going to be trick or treating with my friends and my cousin. My cuz is going to be a person in the army. She is wearing a half tank top, khaki short shorts and Olive green converse with a cute military style hat. We didnt buy a thing considering she had it all. I am going to be a school girl. I am wearing a short plaid skirt, a white collared tight shirt, cute high socks and some high heels. I am putting my hair in a curled side ponytail with a headband. Didnt buy a thing, and its adorable! I put the picture below, even though i didnt have the socks at the time, you get the gist. Anyway, find something in your closet and be creative!










I love my shoes


----------

